# Kansas Rabbit Hunt



## Terry Long (Feb 21, 2017)

Rabbit Hunt in Kansas Feb 20, 17 with one of my hunting partners we had a great hunt if we would have killed all the rabbits we jumped we would have had a tailgate full hope you enjoy go to my youtube channel and watch part 2 of this hunt it is uploading now as I type


----------



## roperdoc (Feb 23, 2017)

Looks like pretty country to run them in. They ought to be able to really stretch one out.


----------



## Luke0927 (Feb 25, 2017)

Nothing better thanks for sharing!


----------

